# Bringing down pH level? (I have 7.2!!)



## MARIOPARTY53 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I want to bring it down any tips?


----------



## athlete3344 (Jan 21, 2008)

Why do you need it down?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Wood seems to work well depending on how much buffer u have in your water, also depending on how much uw ant it lowered ur gonna have to soak the wood for different amounts of time get some of the acids out.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

You have some kinda specific fish that needs 6.5-7.0 or something? There's no reason to otherwise...I've got 7.8 and most of my fish do just fine. If you're really wanting to bring it down, do it naturally (NO CHEMICALS) and use some driftwood or peat pellets in a mesh bag. The tannins help bring it down naturally.


----------



## MARIOPARTY53 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I just want it to be like perfect, you know?

And who knows, If I spend like 30$ on a fish, It needs to be perfect!


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

What kind of fish though?

And 7.0 is not perfect, its neutral.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Your PH is what it is which ain;t bad. There are very FEW fish who will not adapt to your PH the key is consistency. As long as your PH remains where it is now then you should have few problems. MAJOR problems begin when one begins to monkey with the PH. You can lower the ph naturally with peat and driftwood but that is not to say other fish will appreciate the change and PH fluctuations kill more fish than one might suspect. Were it me I would resist the urge to attemt to lower the ph your fish will thank you.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Aside from a few wild caught Amazonian fish that come from extremely low pH, or African Cichlids that come from high pH a 7.2 is great for just about any fish I can think of. There's no reason to try and monkey with that unless you're keeping some odd ball fish.

Just about anything in your pet store will do just fine in 7.2.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

There are people that would kill to have your pH cuz theirs comes out of the tap at like 8.0 or something. I agree with 1077...monkeying with it can cause problems too, especially if you make it drop too far and kill all your fish. Leave it alone and it'll be fine.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Agreed! It's perfect now *and* it's stable. Messing with it will only do harm. And I'm one of those people who would kill for your ph!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

my water comes out 8.0 and ive never had any problems with fish adapting to my water... of course i drip acclimate them for like 2 hrs before hand though...


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

i agree with everyone above, there is no point in messing with it as 7.2 is great ph!! unless you are trying to spawn angels or something. they spawn better in lower ph water, so you could use peat moss or driftwood to bring it down.


----------



## MARIOPARTY53 (Jul 28, 2008)

ok thanks , Its ok then?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, 7.2 is just fine. I've got 8.0 out of my tap.


----------

